# Why are my Platties picking on eachother?



## MEdwards (Feb 14, 2011)

I am new to freshwater fish and have just started. I have 5 platties: 3 candy cane and 2 coral blue (all males). My problem is that one of the blue platys is constantly picked on by one of the candy cane platties. He ends up swimming into one of the top corners of the tank and stays there while the candy can platy follows him and seems to pick at him. The blue one will turn around and pick back, but now he's always in the upper corner of the tank, even when the candy cane one leaves him alone. Any suggestions for what's going on and what I can do? Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

How big is the tank?
How many other fish do you have?
Is the tank heavily planted?

Might consider adding more plants if the fish is being picked around. If the tank is not spacious, that would explain the problem. For five platies, a 15g would be minimum.


----------



## fishbreeder (Feb 14, 2011)

maybe they see weekness in him because fish can sense weekness among the others or maybe they i havent heard of this its just a guess but trying to create a pecking order but u might want to double check make sure they are all female and if ur tank is to small think about rehoming some or upgrading


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

i think that you have some issues 1 is that the platy that is being picked on migt be sick and the on that is being aggresive might need to be seperated in a diffrent tank or u need to put it in a seporater for that one or the 1 being picked on


----------



## FuzzyDunlop (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a platy that used to pick on the other 2 platies (all males) in my tank. They were brought into the tank together, and this went on for 3 weeks. Now they all get along. How? I threatened to make fishsticks out of the bully.


----------

